# Have I just beaten the Portuguese at their own game?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The Portuguese claim they have 1001 ways to cook their national dish of bacalhau (salt cod).

I've presoaked mine for the required time & am now warm smoking it after which I'll use to make a kedgeree.

The original recipe calls for smoked haddock but as cod & haddock are the same family I reckon it won't make much difference.

I wonder if I've just invented bacalhau recipe # 1002?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

And having now eaten it, it was pretty damn good especially as I used eggs from my own ducks.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

What a fantastic idea TM. Now I can't wait to get some cod to try it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Could not pass a judgement on it since I did not tate your new cod fish dish.
But I would venture it could be quite delicious.


----------

